# A Request :)



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I'll be submitting short stories as part of the H-O blog, however good CSM photos are hard to come by.

As there are many talented artists that frequent this forum would anyone be interested in:
A. Allowing me to use existing artwork
B. Creating some new pictures

These pieces will be used in conjunction with my story and will be the image with the article.

If you would be interested and want to be able to check out the article first, just shoot me a PM and I'll send you a copy so, ideally, they will both be completed before submission time.

Thanks!


----------

